# Onions and IBS



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Hello there all my constipated pals!I wanted to ask you all what effect onions have on your IBS. I'm asking because last night I had only a little bit of onion and today I'm really paying for it. You know when onions are just about to turn and they are extra spicey? Well, I thought that was my problem - that I was eating too many spicey onions. Well, I made sure that I bought mild and perfectly fresh onions yesterday, but boy oh boy, I could kill a country with my fumes today.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

bump


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I love onions, but they tear me up. They make me fart. Gosh do I have gas when I eat them. So what I do is to take a pepcid AC before eating them. That usually helps.


----------



## Gswanson (Aug 23, 2001)

I don't know whether you guys have a mix of IBS-C and IBS-D, but onions are definitely a no-no. I know they flavor food tremendously, but passing gas is not the problem that onions give me with my extreme IBS-C. The onions cause gas, but it WON'T pass or move out of my system. Then I end up with terrible pain and bloating like someone's blowing my stomach up with a air. I have ended up in the emergency room when that condition has become extreme since the gas will not move along and my bowels will not move. So I don't add insult to injury with onions. They literally swell me up. If I even have a dish in a restaurant where onions are included already in the dish, I pick them out and place them to the side. Passing gas is embarrassing, but not being able to pass it has caused me pain worse than labor pains and landed me in the emergency room on two occasions. I was so happy with the Zelnorm when I was in the Study trials because not only did it allow me to have natural bowel movements, it also moved the "gas" and eliminated the bloating. The FDA was fighting with Novartis about its claim that Zelnorm also relieved gas and bloating, but whether the FDA allows Novartis to claim that added benefit on its packaging when Zelnorm is finally approved, I am a living witness to attest that for 3 months the Zelnorm permitted normal/natural bowel movements and also eliminated my bloating and gas that resulted from eating various foods that were known gas producers, i.e., onions, beans, cabbage, etc. So in the meantime, despite the flavor that onions add, we'd all do better to avoid them for now.


----------



## agendab (Jun 19, 2012)

Onions make me nauseated! Bloated and then the normal bad and bloating etc


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Onions are a no-no on the low fodmap diet, and a lot of IBSers seem to find the foods with fodmaps (particular food chemicals) upset the IBS. There are several threads on the low fodmap diet on the diet portion of this board.


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive heard that lots of people with ibs can develop an intolerance to onions/garlic...i know if i eat onions i'll be paying for it for days...its one of the foods im most strict about xx


----------



## S-Pained (Jun 17, 2012)

Raw onions really upset my guts but cooked in small quantities seem OK.


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

If I eat onions, especially raw on burgers, I have the same as a previous poster - trapped gas that is ridiculously painful!


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

Raw onions and garlic are a big no-no for me. I love onions, but they tear me up. They make my reflux worse too. I can eat them boiled or cooked in small quantities though.


----------

